# Démarrage Bootcamp



## obeone (28 Avril 2006)

Hello, perso je trouve cela embetant de devoir appuyer sur la touche ALT pour avoir acces aux choix de systemes, d'un autre coté je comprend ceux qui veulent que ca demarre directement sur OSX ou sur XP (y'en a?).
Donc ca serait bien si dans la version definitive apple permettait de choisir son type de boot! Direct OSX ou XP ou bien choix manuel a chaque boot. Non?!


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

Pfffff 

Vas faire un tour dans "préférences systeme" -> Démarrage    

Tu trouves le meme d'ailleur dans les "tableaux de bord d'xp (c'est l'un des élélments installés par bootcamp sur xp ...

Satisfaisant, non ?


----------

